# Rams and Blood Parrots?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

This is probably a stupid question  I've kept cichlids for years. Large Crenicichla, Oscars, Dempseys, Severums, ect... but I have never kept Blood Parrots!

My 55 gallon tank is very heavily planted (I can't see the background or the floor anymore) and the fish love it. I had a horrible accident with some DIY CO2 generator, and my wild caught Discus died  horrible lesson to learn. Ever since then, the tank has been kinda empty. It has a pair of Rams, 15 Neon tetras, 4 Cories, and 6 Otos.

I was wandering if any of you out there have ever tried keeping a Blood Parrot with small fish. I know that they can not close their mouths all the way, and that they can't really nip fins. They could chase the other fish, but it is so densely planted, that I think they would escape easily. Plus if the Parrot ever did catch them, I don't think he could do much. Nom nom nom him to death? :lol:

Please tell me what you guys think! If I were to buy a very small Parrot and raise him in the tank with all my fish  and try not to be too mean, as I have no experience with these fish!


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

all i could say is get one as tiny as possible.. that way he grows with them a lil.. but id wait for some pro advice.. sometimes they can be quite aggresive.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd say you're begging for trouble; working at a LFS, I've seen my share of blood parrots; it's true that they can't fully close their mouths, but they don't need to to kill.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

SEAN420 said:


> all i could say is get one as tiny as possible.. that way he grows with them a lil.. but id wait for some pro advice.. sometimes they can be quite aggresive.


That was my plan! My Rams are very tough (they lived with some large male angels during breeding season!) so I think if I get a very small one, he will not attack them


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I'd say you're begging for trouble; working at a LFS, I've seen my share of blood parrots; it's true that they can't fully close their mouths, but they don't need to to kill.


Ya? I think they also swim so awkwardly, that they wont be much faster than a little Ram. I think I will give it a shot, but remove it at the first sign of violence


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

A lot of parrots I have owned have dug up the tank and moved stuff around. Its poissible he may destroy your tank someday


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

be prepare to lose fish if youre going to try it. i would advice against it and try again with the discus


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

bluejack23 said:


> A lot of parrots I have owned have dug up the tank and moved stuff around. Its poissible he may destroy your tank someday


ya, I don't think I am going to do a blood parrot :/ I don't know what else to put in the 55 gallon :/ that is not an angelfish. help?


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

jd lover said:


> be prepare to lose fish if youre going to try it. i would advice against it and try again with the discus


I have only seen them around here once, and they were mighty expensive :/ I don't have money though, so I can't order them. I am very tempted to try my passive female Gold Severum. She is only 5" long now


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Keyhole cichlids?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Severums supposedly shred plants. I know that mine enjoy corn and peas. (and my Geos too)


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Keyhole cichlids?


Not around here :/


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

mambee said:


> Severums supposedly shred plants. I know that mine enjoy corn and peas. (and my Geos too)


Ya, I've heard that too. But if they were in a tank pretty full of them, they probably wouldn't try to tear them all up, would they?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Are the rams M. altispinosa or M. ramirezi?


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Are the rams M. altispinosa or M. ramirezi?


Ramerezi. One gold and one german blue.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Are the rams M. altispinosa or M. ramirezi?


Actually, I have decided to try my mellow female Gold Severum in my 55 gallon. It is worth a shot, because my 125 gallon is getting a little full.


----------

